# Alum spillway 3-20-13



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Just thought I'd share a picture I took today. Water was flowing hard and at sidewalk level. The sidewalk close to the dam had water flowing over from the strong flow.


----------



## dihardhunter (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm headed up there right now. Going to walk out some of the lakeshore and do a bit of deer scouting before throwing a bait for a little while. Will let everyone know what I see being caught.


----------



## bigticket (Jun 24, 2009)

Did you see any dead/dying shad floating about?


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

bigticket said:


> Did you see any dead/dying shad floating about?


No I didn't.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

that's still not enough for a good bite....I think it needs to be at the top or over the sidewalk to allow fish down stream to move up in the spill area.....but then I could be wrong too  thanks for sharing....I would be above the dam at or right before dark on the rocks.....just saying


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

The water further down the creek is almost raging. Took a look at it here in Westerville and it appears to be rolling at a serious clip. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Saw no Shad but small floating Crappies and a couple big dead Saugeyes and a Muskie float by with gills ripped off.


----------



## dihardhunter (Mar 4, 2013)

No shad. Didnt really see anything going on. Did lose a few fingers to frostbite. Holy blowing wind!


----------



## skysk8r11 (May 14, 2011)

Just curious on how you guys fish out of spillways? I fished maumee for the first time last year and loved it, but iv heard saugeye out of spillways can be fun too, is there any tips/tricks to it? Is lead head jigs the best way to go?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Big Chief201 (Aug 13, 2010)

skysk8r11 said:


> Just curious on how you guys fish out of spillways? I fished maumee for the first time last year and loved it, but iv heard saugeye out of spillways can be fun too, is there any tips/tricks to it? Is lead head jigs the best way to go?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Crappie rigs tight lined works the best.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

ironman172 said:


> that's still not enough for a good bite....I think it needs to be at the top or over the sidewalk to allow fish down stream to move up in the spill area.....


Personally, I'd like to see the main lake at normal pool, a high around 75 ish, gentle breezes and nobody at the launch ramp to get in my way 

Oh wait a minute....that was a dream I had last night


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Big Chief201 said:


> Crappie rigs tight lined works the best.


LOL! More hooks the better? Without a ton of weight to keep it in place, this sounds like a snag fest. Maybe I'm missing something?


----------



## skysk8r11 (May 14, 2011)

My uncle said something about a husky jerk? Anyone ever try those?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

above the dam this time of year off the rocks reeled real slow with long pauses

that was my dream too



Net said:


> Personally, I'd like to see the main lake at normal pool, a high around 75 ish, gentle breezes and nobody at the launch ramp to get in my way
> 
> Oh wait a minute....that was a dream I had last night


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

fishslim said:


> Saw no Shad but small floating Crappies and a couple big dead Saugeyes and a Muskie float by with gills ripped off.


Anybody know why the gills would be ripped off? Fish eating each other partially?


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Because they pump them from the top and shred them as they come thru.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Lol Ironman told them you would have fun with this!!!


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Was up there monday and water was ragin! Was getting my boots wet from waves coming over the walk near the wall after I hit some spots on the lake. I didn't see much bait except one place I go that is normally loaded. Got a few crappie there but all were smaller. Walked over and went down on the dam by the lake, lost one lure there and called it as I had already been out for a few hours. 

Might try again this weekend or hit a river.


----------



## afellure12 (May 14, 2012)

Thinking of hitting up the spillway around 5 this evening. Never fished it before, or any tailrace for that matter. Any suggestions?


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Has anybody cough anything below the spillway ?? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

